

Ask HN: Are there any startups using/considering Windows Azure?  - rthng

Either as a deployment platform or as an area that you are investigating for a tool/service.<p>Or maybe you're just adding Azure integration to an existing product.<p>I'd love to hear any opinions/experiences you might have had, or maybe if you're considering it what you find attractive about it or what puts you off.
======
jhferris3
I'm not, but <http://www.microsoft.com/bizspark/> is a program that gives
startups 3 years of product licenses, including some Windows Azure and SQL
Azure credits. I don't know too much more about the program, but its at least
worth checking out if you're thinking of using Azure.

~~~
mwg66
I'm not really building Windows products (although I do have a few components)
but the BizSpark programme looks like a really great offer.

Has anyone else had any experience of BizSpark?

~~~
dtsingletary
I'm in their WebsiteSpark program, through StartupToDo.com

The service is great, they're really trying to build a sense of community, and
obviously, you're getting the whole suite of development tools.

However! I've been concurrently (okay, mostly) developing the project I'd
intended with it in Rails instead.

That said, it's still a great deal for a small developer who wants a little
more power than the free editions.

------
neworbit
I am aware of one that is but so far they're in stealth mode. Most other firms
I've asked about that have had some derisive commentary about building on
Windows.

